# Midville/Millen Club seeking a 1-2 new members



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 3, 2014)

We are leasing 670 acres of mixed planted pines and hardwoods right on the Ogeechee River.  There are Good deer, a heap of turkey (more than I've ever seen at one hunt club!!), hogs, ducks and good river fishing.  Trophy Managed Club for 5 years that we have had the club.  We are also family oriented - meaning the family hunts as well, but the kills count towards members limits.  We have a Club house/meeting area with FULL facilities (Bath and shower)  Electricity is by generator and water is brought in by barrels, but all is well functioning!  Pin in/out system.  Dues are $800/year from May 15 - May 15.  Can arrange meeting and showing if interested.


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Feb 4, 2014)

PM sent


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 4, 2014)

KS Bow Hunter, I replied via email to you.  Thanks!


----------



## seccoach (Feb 4, 2014)

How many members and is it pin in/out?


----------



## whchunter (Feb 4, 2014)

*Qs*

How many total members and do you have camping area?


----------



## gb1194 (Feb 5, 2014)

Any boatramp access on the property?


----------



## Lightnrod (Feb 6, 2014)

pm sent


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 6, 2014)

seccoach, I responded by PM.

whchunter,  we are looking for 2-3 members for the next season.  We have a camping area.  No electricity or water - however, we operate very well with multiple generators and we do have a complete water system in the building showed on this thread.  We have a 250 gallon holding tank with two bathrooms and a shower (with water heater!)  It's a pretty neat and conventional system.

gb1194, yes we do have a location on the land for putting in a boat.  It is a dirt ramp but it is useable.  No problem with most aluminum boats - heavier fiberglass may be an issue!


----------



## joshpetty1980 (Feb 7, 2014)

how many members and what do you mean by trophy managed is it a 120" or higher please explain to me


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 7, 2014)

Joshpetty1980, Sent you a PM


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 14, 2014)

I'm headed to the club for the weekend, if anyone is interested send me a message or give me a call 803-518-7524 - Jim.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Feb 21, 2014)

ttt


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Mar 4, 2014)

We have one spot open still.  Most members will be down next weekend 3/15 for meeting and work party if anyone is interested in seeing the land. (Between turkey hunts of course!)
Jim


----------



## mattp (Mar 4, 2014)

please PM me the rules, limits, work days and all. Thanks


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Mar 5, 2014)

PM Sent


----------



## keith stroud (Apr 19, 2014)

Do you have any openings for 2014/2015


----------



## bveihman (Aug 10, 2014)

if you have an opening please call me 706 2886416


----------



## wyattc (Sep 17, 2014)

Any more openings?


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Apr 23, 2015)

2015-2016 season is now upon us and we are in search of one or two new members for the new season.  Send me a message if interested.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Apr 29, 2015)

Still looking for one more; for this years season.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (Apr 29, 2015)

Also if interested, I and a few other members will be out at the club this weekend turkey hunting and hog hunting if anyone would like to take a look at the land.  PM me and I can give you my contact information.


----------



## Soggy Bottom Hunter (May 4, 2015)

Ttt


----------



## wolfie401 (Aug 4, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## Rick Alexander (Dec 17, 2015)

*I know it's early*

but I'm interested if you find you need a member next year (2016 season).  

404 578-1407


----------



## Bullochcountyhunter (Dec 18, 2015)

I'm also interested if y'all have any openings for the 2016 season.


----------



## Dselrod (Jan 8, 2016)

Please pm me if looking for members still


----------

